# I'm a newbie! I'm tired and my wisdom teeth really hurt!



## Zuzu123

Hello,

I'm on my second cycle of IVF, I've been trying TTC for 9 years on and off, now i'm almost 40 and time is running out!!  

My partner and i are both healthy and fall into the category of unexplained fertility, which isn't all that comforting because if it's not broke you can't fix it!!  

I've been having acupuncture for a couple of months this time, and I'm hoping big style that this time we might get our lovely baby. 

I'm having a "flare" cycle this time, it's really speedy and i've got 9 or 10 lovely juicy big follicles! Egg collection is on Thursday. One thing that is bothering me about this cycle though - i am so tired i have had to be signed off sick from work!!   The fertility centre don't understand why i'm so tired anyone else experienced this on a flare cycle? Also since i started the hormone injections my wisdom tooth (which hasn't quite come through) has been really hurting on and off   ....anyone had this problem? 

Any advice would be great.

Thank you.


----------



## Vertigo

Hi Zuzu,

Just wanted to say welcome & wish you luck for your egg collection! A great number of follies, so fingers crossed!! 

Could it simply be that as the flare protocol is so speedy & you've produced so many follies, it takes more of a toll on your body & that's why you feel so tired & achy? Just a thought, I don't have any experience of the flare protocol (or any, for that matter...) myself. Have you been eating healthily, taking all the recommended supplements, drunk lots of water & milk & tried to get your stress levels down? Maybe your body is lacking in some vitamins & minerals because it's all going to produce the eggs now... Weird though if your clinic cannot suggest anything.  

I would guess the wisdom tooth problem is just an annoying coincidence... My wisdom tooth also gives me trouble, but I haven't associated it with my fertility treatments. Won't taking paracetamol help, or can you not get it looked at by your dentist?

Keep us posted on your success with the egg collection, will you? Hope all goes really smoothly & you'll feel better soon!!  

Vxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

to FF, Zuzu123!!! Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

We have been marked down as unexplained as well. I think there must be something wrong or we would have conceived, wouldn't we? But my husband thinks that sometimes things happen (or don't happen in this case!), there doesn't have to be a reason. That is when I resist the temptation to thump him!  We have been "diagnosed" for a few years now and I can't quite figure out if it is a bad thing or a good thing. On one hand it must be good that they haven't found anything wrong, but on the other hand if they had found something at least they could do something about it, or at least give us an idea of our chances of success naturally. If we didn't have any chance of success then at least I wouldn't get my hopes up, only for them to come crashing down when AF turns up.

I didn't have the flare cycle, so can't help you on that. But I have heard of other ladies being really tired during treatment, so it isn't uncommon. Here are a couple of links that I think might help you.

IVF General chat ~  CLICK HERE

Cycle Buddies (undergoing treatment at the same time) -  CLICK HERE

Unexplained ~ CLICK HERE

Regional boards -  CLICK HERE

What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~   CLICK HERE

Our live chat room has a new member chat at 8pm on Wednesday. Here is our Chat Zone section which will give you info on other chats:  CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it. We go through all the highs and lows of treatment together.

Good luck!      

Sue


----------



## [email protected]

Hi Zuzu123,

I this cycle I had the flare protocol (or antagonistic protocol) and felt so exausted with it all! I had aches all over and severe headaches too, but I got there in the end and I'm now on 2ww with 2day embies onboard    .


----------



## zahida04

Hi Zuzu...

when i was going through my injections i was also extremely tired i was actually having naps during the day which i neva do..and on and off headaches i told the nurse this is how i am and she said with some ppl it has this sideeffect and i didnt question more on it!!...
Hope it goes all well for you.x.


----------



## Zuzu123

Hello Lovely ladies,

Thanks very so much for your support! 

I got 8 eggs fertilised  in the end, and out of those 3 of them are now 2 x 12 cells and one 13 cell!! Which i'm really pleased about  ....but today i've heard that these 3 are showing signs of impaction  . Anyone know what that means?? 

Still hopeful though! 

Good luck to all


----------



## Zuzu123

Hello again!

Just called fertility centre, it's compaction not impaction!! And my embys aren't showing any signs of it yet!!   That's why they are delaying the transfer by another day !! I'm a bit of  a dozey bugger sometimes!  

Oh and acupuncture cured my toothache!!  

Baby dust to you all!


----------

